# Mite Flower Gall



## TreeJunkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Here around Kansas City we've had an extreme amount of Mite Flower Gall on our Ash trees. Much more than has been seen in previous years. I'm aware that not a whole lot can now be done, however i'm interested in recommended treatment for next year to prevent this from occuring. I know that just b/c we are seeing alot of this this year doesn't necessarily mean we will also next. However i'm interested to find out a treatment in case it will be needed in the future.
I've spoken w/ a few people and so far what i've heard is: Treat w/ foliar pesticide app in the spring.. Also have heard that Merit in a basal drench app. might be the ticket. I'm confused to this b/c i've heard so much w/ Merit and Mite infestation following app. So would Merit not be a good choice. A miticide? What do you all recommend?


----------



## phasthound (Jul 18, 2004)

Check out this site http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG1009.html

Merit will not control Mites.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 22, 2004)

*Ash Flower Gall*

Hey
This not a control method but if you are offering complete PHC this sould include picking and planting of proper trees
The Ash Flower Gall only deforms the flowers on the male tree. Sounds silly but only plant female trees
Just a thought!
John


----------

